# 1996 U13 Altima stalling at low rpm - help!



## CDNAltima (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi everyone,

My first post ... 2 year old problem. When I downshift from 3rd -> 2nd around a corner, or slow down at an intersection, or manoeuver in a parking lot, it stalls. No problem to restart, but a constant pain.

No engine trouble light currently. I have had a diagnostic test, 2 years ago when engine light came on, and both the knock and crank sensor were replaced. It has had a complete tuneup as well as the PCV valve has been replaced.

But the problem persists! My garage has no ideas. Please help me. I have spent a lot of $$, and the problem is still there.

Thanks in advance,
CDN Altima


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

CDNAltima said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My first post ... 2 year old problem. When I downshift from 3rd -> 2nd around a corner, or slow down at an intersection, or manoeuver in a parking lot, it stalls. No problem to restart, but a constant pain.
> 
> ...


Have the ECU scanned anyways, just because the light's not on doesn't indicate there not a problem. Start there first.


----------



## CDNAltima (Apr 25, 2006)

Is there any way I can do this manually myself? I have a friend who can do a manual scan with his Honda Accord somehow.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

CDNAltima said:


> Is there any way I can do this manually myself? I have a friend who can do a manual scan with his Honda Accord somehow.


Oh yes..

I would suggest you purchase the Haynes manual it explains on how to do it. It takes longer to read on how to do it that well doing it. Or if you live near your friendly autozone, they do it for free.


----------



## 93altimaSE (May 7, 2006)

CDNAltima said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My first post ... 2 year old problem. When I downshift from 3rd -> 2nd around a corner, or slow down at an intersection, or manoeuver in a parking lot, it stalls. No problem to restart, but a constant pain.
> 
> ...



I've heard of this problem before, locate your EGR valve (near the center and to to firewall), then try unplugging the vacuum hose and make sure to plug the hose with a screw or something. This problem also can fix low rpm surging. This usually indicates a sticking or cloged EGR or ports. The only other thing I can think of is your TPS, throttle position sensor. You car eliminate these problem with a simple haynes manual and a digital multi meter, testing known components. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check for debris stuck in the EGR valve that is keeping the plunger stuck open. Spray carb cleaner around the intake gasket to check for leaks. Check for oil leaking into the distributor past the shaft seal. Check for vacuum hose leaks, loose air duct clamps, and possible ignition problems (ie shorting spark plug wires, oil or water in the spark plug wells). Adjust the timing and base idle per service manual procedure. If those are okay, you may have an IACV/AAC valve issue.


----------

